# Koi in McKinney need new home before the pass



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Friend of a friend in downtown McKinney had a pond disaster, and she is trying to find homes for her Koi before she looses them. She is working on pictures of the Koi. You can PM or email me for her phone number if you are interested. I did not want to post the number online. 

Might also be some pond plants. I am waiting for more details. 

Sorry for the off topic post, but I know several of you have ponds, and I would hate for fish or plants to suffer.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a pond so if she wants I can keep them.


----------

